# Ice fishing equipment



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Hello everyone! I'm excited to try ice fishing again. I only been a couple times in my life so I'm still a newbie to it. I'm looking at striker ice fishing suits as I get cold rather easily and with my arthritis it becomes painful. What warm boots do ya'll recommend and shelters. I've bought two ice rods so far and might get popups but heard there might not be much ice this winter and read through some info that Indian lake is the first to freeze over near Columbus. 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Try and find the white Mackey mouse boots, feet will be able to handle all day on the ice 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Main thing with boots is get them a size larger to fit some nice warm wool socks and still not be tight. Shelter depends on if you fish solo and like to move spots quickly or go with someone else and set up camp. I have the Eskimo Inferno Wide One for when I go solo and an Eskimo 3 man for when I take grandkids. Both are insulated (not real expensive)and with a small buddy heater can actually get too warm for me. Unfortunely the key this year is supply. I suggest checking with Mark's Bait and see what he has in stock and when he will have them out on display so you can check them out. Fin Fur Feather is another place to check also.


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Like the old Korean military boots? my grandpa had his from his service days.



kit carson said:


> Try and find the white Mackey mouse boots, feet will be able to handle all day on the ice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for the info! I wont be around there till mid feb. but will have to check out these bait shops. We dont really have much bait shops here in oregon its usually big retail chains sadly. I honestly cant wait to be able to fish with minnows again lol.




Evinrude58 said:


> Main thing with boots is get them a size larger to fit some nice warm wool socks and still not be tight. Shelter depends on if you fish solo and like to move spots quickly or go with someone else and set up camp. I have the Eskimo Inferno Wide One for when I go solo and an Eskimo 3 man for when I take grandkids. Both are insulated (not real expensive)and with a small buddy heater can actually get too warm for me. Unfortunely the key this year is supply. I suggest checking with Mark's Bait and see what he has in stock and when he will have them out on display so you can check them out. Fin Fur Feather is another place to check also.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

If you have any army navy store around you they might have some Mickey mouse boots, that's where I got mine at and about half the cost online

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Outdoormyers said:


> Like the old Korean military boots? my grandpa had his from his service days.


Exactly. Some Army Surplus Stores(if you can still find one that’s open!) sell them. They can come in black or white. Not sure of the black ones but the white(authentic) ones come with air(barometric pressure) valves for aviators and can add a layer of air for more insulation. You might even advertise for your size on here(Marketplace) as lots of guys are moving to warmer climates(or just getting too old!) and sell their ice stuff-usually around this time of year! As mentioned, add a half size or One to your normal shoe size as these are always cut a bit small. If you can’t find these, use some warm hunting boots(1000 grams or more insulation)! One other item to look for(possibly from the group mentioned above) would be a good working flasher unit to locate preferred depths, and fish. Several are available specifically for uce fishing but many “fish locators” now come with a “flasher” opt. feature and some start at around $100-120(i.e.-Garmin Striker which can be made into a portable locator with a small, sealed 12 vt battery.)


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for the tips! much appreciated.



c. j. stone said:


> Exactly. Some Army Surplus Stores(if you can still find one that’s open!) sell them. They can come in black or white. Not sure of the black ones but the white(authentic) ones come with air(barometric pressure) valves for aviators and can add a layer of air for more insulation. You might even advertise for your size on here(Marketplace) as lots of guys are moving to warmer climates(or just getting too old!) and sell their ice stuff-usually around this time of year! As mentioned, add a half size or One to your normal shoe size as these are always cut a bit small. If you can’t find these, use some warm hunting boots(1000 grams or more insulation)! One other item to look for(possibly from the group mentioned above) would be a good working flasher unit to locate preferred depths, and fish. Several are available specifically for uce fishing but many “fish locators” now come with a “flasher” opt. feature and some start at around $100-120(i.e.-Garmin Striker which can be made into a portable locator with a small, sealed 12 vt battery.)


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Outdoormyers said:


> but heard there might not be much ice this winter


Nothing but LIES! Gear-up for a long sustained Ohio ice fishing season.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

O there will be ice!!!!!! Inches upon inches of beautiful, hard ice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

I picked up two ice rods. A deadmeat 28 Medium and a white noise combo.UL


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Has anyone used the Jaw Jackers?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Outdoormyers said:


> Has anyone used the Jaw Jackers?


I havent used them but have watched lots of videos on them. Everyone says they work great. I'm still trying to figure out from the odnr if these count as tipups or if they will be counted as part of a rod limit.


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

2 things....
-Baffin boots are the best boots by far that I've ever owned
-Striker hard water suit saved my life


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

There is a letter from ODNR they sent a few years back that say the Jaw Jackers are considered a tip up. In Michigan they count as a rod. Will look for the letter and try and post it on here. I use them some with a minnow and have caught a few nice fish. They work nice but when it is really cold you got to watch the hole doesn't freeze over because then they won't go off correctly.


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Is there good Ice fishing around columbus or is everything about an hour drive from there?


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm going to preorder their new ice system next pay period.



jcrevard said:


> 2 things....
> -Baffin boots are the best boots by far that I've ever owned
> -Striker hard water suit saved my life


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a copy of the letter. I carry a copy of it in my tacklebox.



*davidhoheisel*

Administrator
Hero Member





































2122





*on:* November 02, 2011, 06:15:19 PM

Jaw Jacker received an email today from ODNR that the Jaw Jacker is considered a tip up.

This means you can have up to 6 on the ice.

If you purchase some, then I would have Matt email you the email so you can print it off. You can just a ODNR officer in case he considers these as a pole.

This will help them out.

Subject: tip up legality in Ohio
Date: Wed, 2 Nov 2011 09:30:50 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]

Matt, I have viewed your video and website. Your jaw jacker device appears to work very well!
The definition of a tip up in Ohio is:

(AAAAA) “Tip-up” means a device consisting of a hook and line attached to a spring or other device which is capable of raising a small flag or other signaling device when a fish is biting or is hooked.
The jaw jacker device definitely fits the definition and would be legal in Ohio when used as a tip up.
If you have more questions, please give me a call. Good luck!

Gino Barna, Law Supervisor
Lake Erie Law Enforcement Unit
Ohio Department of Natural Resources
Division of Wildlife
305 East Shoreline Drive
Sandusky, Ohio 44870
419 625-8062
« _Last Edit: January 02, 2012, 02:10:04 PM _


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

As am from a bit farther north don't know a lot about Columbus ice fishing. The guys I know from that area go to Indian Lake most the time.


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for the info! Very much appreciated! I'll probably snag a few jaw jackers while in oregon since we dont have any sales tax here. Might also make the big purchases like shelters and augers.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Outdoormyers said:


> Thanks for the info! Very much appreciated! I'll probably snag a few jaw jackers while in oregon since we dont have any sales tax here. Might also make the big purchases like shelters and augers.


Just fyi on the Jawjackers, they seem to have gone up in price to $59.99 everywhere this year, but Sportsmans Warehouse still has them for $44,99. I like using them for trout for extra lines in the water, but still nothing beats catching them jigging.









JawJacker Ice Fishing Tip Up


JawJacker Hook Setting Tip Up - The JawJacker is a new ice fishing device that is designed to help ice fishermen catch more fish. When a fish bites, the trigger releases the bent fishing rod so it can snap up and set the hook.




www.sportsmans.com


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

I thought of just using them as rod holders while setting up other tip ups or while jigging with one rod. Thanks for the info on the prices! 

Josh



RStock521 said:


> Just fyi on the Jawjackers, they seem to have gone up in price to $59.99 everywhere this year, but Sportsmans Warehouse still has them for $44,99. I like using them for trout for extra lines in the water, but still nothing beats catching them jigging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Outdoormyers said:


> I thought of just using them as rod holders while setting up other tip ups or while jigging with one rod. Thanks for the info on the prices!
> 
> Josh


Yup, they're the best rod holders if that's what you're wanting. You don't have to worry about the rod tipping over and pulling into the hole, as long as you have your drag set right.


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Outdoormyers said:


> Is there good Ice fishing around columbus or is everything about an hour drive from there?


I'm in sunbury (just n. Of Columbus)
Alum Creek doesn't always freeze but frequently does. As stated, lots of guys hit buckeye and indian.
If we're not quite frozen here, i go a little north to clear fork or knox lake (45 min drive)


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for the tips I'll have to check out those lakes as well!



Workingman said:


> I'm in sunbury (just n. Of Columbus)
> Alum Creek doesn't always freeze but frequently does. As stated, lots of guys hit buckeye and indian.
> If we're not quite frozen here, i go a little north to clear fork or knox lake (45 min drive)


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Military Mickey Mouse Boots either Black or White from Coleman Military Surplus... either new or used.


----------



## BuckWyld (Dec 30, 2021)

Hey y’all. I’m new to the sport and I am curious about the rod selection for greenhorns.
I see the inline and spinning options for reels, but I wasn’t sure if there are also different rods to pair with inline reels? (Like spinning rod versus bait casting rods) Or are the rods “standard” for lack of a better term when it come to pairing with a reel?

any advice helps at this point.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

For panfish just buy a rod/reel combo.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

If your anywhere around the ravenna area stop into Marks baitshop, he has a great selection of rods and reels for you to check out. He would help you figure out what would be best for you. We preach alot on here about safety, purchase your safety gear along with your rod and reel combo. Also don't venture out on the ice by YOURSELF! IF you have questions ask in this forum and these guys will help you, myself included.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BuckWyld said:


> Hey y’all. I’m new to the sport and I am curious about the rod selection for greenhorns.
> I see the inline and spinning options for reels, but I wasn’t sure if there are also different rods to pair with inline reels? (Like spinning rod versus bait casting rods) Or are the rods “standard” for lack of a better term when it come to pairing with a reel?
> 
> any advice helps at this point.


What type of fish are you looking to pursue? That would make a difference in rod style. My suggestion If you are a true greenhorn & want to learn say panfish get yourself a simple schoolie with a spring bobber and master that. Then move on to other rods reels in lines spinning etc. 

Myself I went straight into run of the mill ice rods of different actions with spinning reels. Caught lots of fish on 20 dollar holler bait store/Walmart specials.

But find myself getting spanked by guys using schoolies and other low tec stuff. So here I am learning to master old school simple equipment after I’ve already learned the latter. 

Best advice I’ve got is if you wanna be a really good all around Ice angler. Keep it simple and start with the basics. 

I probably said to much but that’s me lol. 

Good luck to you in your ice adventures!

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Buddy Up & don't hesitate to ask fellows icers about gear, equipment, tackle & rigging. 

LEARN KNOT TYING & PRACTICE THEM.
(Find your favorites)

GO WITH THE CROWDS. IT'LL BE SAFER.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

BuckWyld said:


> Hey y’all. I’m new to the sport and I am curious about the rod selection for greenhorns.
> I see the inline and spinning options for reels, but I wasn’t sure if there are also different rods to pair with inline reels? (Like spinning rod versus bait casting rods) Or are the rods “standard” for lack of a better term when it come to pairing with a reel?
> 
> any advice helps at this point.


Check out ACC ice rods. They are reasonably priced and extremely sensitive. I've got all my ice rods paired up with pisifun spinning reel. Can't Rember the exact model, but its an awesome little reel for under 30$. Never understood the hype with the inline reels, but even watching ice fishing pros on youtube seems like everyone is kind of steering away from them.


----------

